# Can You Explain This To Me



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

When I was in the US I fed the best kibble dog food I could find. I paid close attention to ingredients etc. I don't have that luxury here in Costa Rica. I am feeding kibble that I can get hold of with names like Super Pero (Super Dog in English).

It ain't the best!

I watch my dogs closely for any changes in energy level, health or coat. I have not been able to see any change in 6 months of feeding "crap in a bag".

How come?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

my Grandpa's dogs ate table scraps the cheapest dog food available roadkill never got there shots all lived into there teens


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> my Grandpa's dogs ate table scraps the cheapest dog food available roadkill never got there shots all lived into there teens


Maybe I should add some rice and beans, a favorite down here! They eat the damn stuff almost every meal. There is no sense asking my kid what he had for lunch at school EVERYDAY. It is always the same, rice and beans.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I watch my dogs closely for any changes in energy level, health or coat. I have not been able to see any change in 6 months of feeding "crap in a bag".
> 
> How come?


Don't fight it....enjoy it:smile:

How about your son? No french fries in school at lunch time? Energy levels the same? How's HIS coat


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Don't fight it....enjoy it:smile:
> 
> How about your son? No french fries in school at lunch time? Energy levels the same? How's HIS coat



I would not mind a change in his energy level! [-o<


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

It might take a couple years for the results of a lesser quality food to show. 6 months isn't that long.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many times do I got to tell you that dog food is just marketing hype in a bag. THink about all the people here with giant ______'s in their ass and they LOVE to discuss how great their dog food is and go on and on about it's percentages of this and that.


Now you can see why I get such a kick out of their bullshit. OH LOOK AT HIS COAT !!!!!!! LOL

Dumbass lemmings.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How many times do I got to tell you that dog food is just marketing hype in a bag. THink about all the people here with giant ______'s in their ass and they LOVE to discuss how great their dog food is and go on and on about it's percentages of this and that.
> 
> 
> Now you can see why I get such a kick out of their bullshit. OH LOOK AT HIS COAT !!!!!!! LOL
> ...


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Try feeding them roadkill, Lee. Works awesome for me!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I feed a mid-range kibble myself (Diamond Naturals) and don't see much of a difference in energy levels than when I fed a much more expensive brand, Lacey's still a nut. I also let Lacey eat all my scraps from dinner, (we just scrape all the plates into her bowl with the kibble) bacon grease, everything except chocolate and onions. For a dog, that's what I call a balanced diet - leftovers.

My family has done this since I was a little kid. We'd take all the scraps and put it in a tall pot on the stove, add water and cook it down and share it between the muttley assortment of dogs that people dump at their ranch. Their dogs eat "whatever's on sale at the grocery store kibble" or Ol Roy plus the leftovers. 
They all live to be in their teens if they don't get hit by cars or kicked in the head by a horse. Rabies shots are all they get after they are adults. 

Does my dog "look" better? Coat-wise, yes. She lives in the house, and gets baths. Their dogs live outside with the horses so it's not a fair comparison. But my childhood dog was 14 or so when she finally died of a stroke, not a bad life for a dog that ate "crap in a bag" all her life.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You gotta start going to those cock fights and hang out at the dumpser after each fight.
Just remember that you'll probably hqve to add a bit of fat.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> You gotta start going to those cock fights and hang out at the dumpser after each fight.
> Just remember that you'll probably hqve to add a bit of fat.


You gotta remember this is backwoods THIRD WORLD. There is no dumpsters or garbage collection or even mail service. When they kill something to butcher, they throw the guts in the field for the vultures to eat.

I have a fire pit in the back yard where everything but bottles and aerosol cans get burned. Bottles and cans go a couple of towns down the hill where there is garbage collection. Any mail gets picked up at the PO there too.

I do have running water, electricity, phone, sat TV and internet most of the time. 

This all goes with the turf if you want to drop out and get away from it all. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You gotta remember this is backwoods THIRD WORLD. There is no dumpsters or garbage collection or even mail service. When they kill something to butcher, they throw the guts in the field for the vultures to eat.
> 
> I have a fire pit in the back yard where everything but bottles and aerosol cans get burned. Bottles and cans go a couple of towns down the hill where there is garbage collection. Any mail gets picked up at the PO there too.
> 
> ...


 
 :lol: forgot about that! 
I do recall one of my older sisters taking a senior trip in highschool to PR, I think it was, and saying the vultures hung out in the trees like starlings. The trash was just tossed in the roads, for the most part.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Whats cheaper the chickens or the 'Super Dog'? Probably just be easier to take a chciken lop its head off and give it to the dogs right? say maybe 3-4 chickens per week? Fish? Your not far from the sea either right?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> Whats cheaper the chickens or the 'Super Dog'? Probably just be easier to take a chciken lop its head off and give it to the dogs right? say maybe 3-4 chickens per week? Fish? Your not far from the sea either right?


Dog food is very expensive here unless you feed even worse stuff than I'm already feeding. The problem I'm having switching to raw is setting up a regular balanced diet. 

Just yesterday I had to drive a hour each way just to get chopped meat for dinner last night. Standard refrigerators are smaller here and I don't have a freezer yet.

The houses here are not set up for stuff like that. My ****** washing machine is out on the back patio running with extension cords. 

I'm taking a rest before I tackle building a new place. It has been a tough relocation. It is not uncommon to spend a year constructing a house. Everything here takes FOREVER! This is a laid back culture.


----------

